# Canadians: Whats the best music school in Canada?



## SnowfaLL (May 12, 2009)

I am finishing up my diplomia in Music Arts at Nova Scotia Community College.. and wondering what to do next. I obviously have to take afew years off to practice my ass off and pay off the massive debt, but wondering if I should go on and get my Music degree + bach of Education, or what I should do..

Im just curious though, what you guys consider the best music schools in Canada, like how Berkley and MIT are the top rated in the US.. Not that I will absolutely go to them, but I have 3 schools in mind, wondering if anyone will recommend them.


----------



## SargeantVomit (May 12, 2009)

St. F.X. (University of Francoise Xavier) is supposed to be the REALLY big one for Jazz students. It's in Nova Scotia. Apparently it's really fucking hard to get in. It's in your area though and it's probably the most respected music program I've heard of in Canada. (Granted, I'm not a Jazz guy and I don't have a ton of experience with the University scene)


----------



## darren (May 12, 2009)

I'd probably say Humber College is one of the top ones. YorkU and U of T both have very strong programs as well.


----------



## Trespass (May 12, 2009)

darren said:


> I'd probably say Humber College is one of the top ones. YorkU and U of T both have very strong programs as well.



A friend of the family plays string bass through Humber, and apparently loves it. York and U of T are renown for their classical program (they were/are part of Royal Conservatory. [I've never been given a straight answer as to whether they fully seperated]) 

The real issue is, these campuses are fairly competitive by nature. Whether that spurs you to greater heights, or results in a greater clash of egos; hey, anything goes.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 13, 2009)

heh good.. StFX and Humber were two of the three I was considering. two of my friends from my program just got accepted to StFX, so I dont think its quite difficult to get into (well, it is, but we have 2 years in a decent music program so it should be attainable for us, and I think we can get straight to 2nd year possibly) 

Humber on the other hand, is quite crazy to get into, from what I have heard. I think overall, Humber will be cheaper to goto, due to the tuition being much lower, its just the cost of living in Toronto might be higher than NS (well, Antigonish is a small town so Im assuming TO would be higher)

Im trying not to get myself into much more debt, esp with a music degree, where I will probably never be making enough money a year to pay off all my student loans without like 10 years of work, so if I can find out living expenses for Toronto and if its like around 500ish a month, Humber might be the better choice, plus I would love to get out to the big city and see how crazy/competitive the music scene is out there, the Maritimes is a small place, and ive already lived/gigged in the two biggest cities (Moncton and Halifax)


----------



## darren (May 13, 2009)

The great thing about being in a big city like Toronto is that there's no shortage of places to play. In a small down, it's great if you want to woodshed.

Living on $500 a month in Toronto might be a stretch, unless you can get a good apartment close to school that you can share with roommates. Parking or public transit alone will likely cost close to $100 a month.


----------



## SargeantVomit (May 13, 2009)

Toronto is expensive as balls to live in. Way more expensive than Montreal.


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 13, 2009)

yea.. Thats the only shitty part, but least Humber tuition is relatively cheap. I wonder how much residence is, although I've heard all the stories of how crazy it can get at Humber rez.. but if its a good price, might be the most logical answer.

in Halifax, im paying like $60 a month on transit, which is shitty but eh thats just how life is I guess.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 7, 2009)

I went to Ottawa U (pavillon Perez)

Patrick Roux is a badass player and teacher ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH_5LyMH9Iw&feature=related


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 7, 2009)

at a collegial level Vanier College here in Montreal is really good.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 8, 2009)

yah my old guitar teacher went to Vanier, and he sure knows a shitload.

Anyways, the next 2-3 years I am working towards paying debt, then Im thinking about Humber but I'll think about it then. its a long way aways.


----------

